# Supreme Hair Shrimp vid?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys...have y'all ever found a good how-to video for a Supreme Hair Shrimp? I've parused YouTube and all I can find is a vid on how to tie the tail. 

I'd prefer a vid...but if you know of a good site with step-by-step pics, that would work too. 

I'm headed to S. Padre in a few weeks, then Mexico later this year...and want to get some tied up soon. 

Let me know...thanks!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I looked before for a video but came up with what you found. Does not look hard to tie.


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Saltwater Shrimp*

I tie the shrimp of mine with supreme or unique hair. Take a look at the saltwater shrimp post of mine on the fly fishing forum now quite a ways down. Or send me your e mail address and I will send you some pics. Don't have a video but they are simple to tie but still require some amount of time.
Saltwater Fly Guy


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

How about an ultra hair shrimp? Here's the link to Bob Popovics video...

http://www.aswf.info/images/ASWF_TYING_VIDS_ULTRA_SHRIMP.mov


----------



## chile450 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Video sites*

Try flytyingvideochannels.com they have an incredible amoun of videos there, and some of the videos have connection to vimeo.
Also try flyrecipes.com they also have a huge video section.
Hope this help.:texasflag


----------

